# Upland/Waterfowl slams?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone know how the upland and waterfowl slams did this year ?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

801-538-4700
Let us know what you find out.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> 801-538-4700
> Let us know what you find out.


I'm fine with calling, but this is more of an information thing than an input thing mtnrunner, but thanks for the number.


----------

